# GENERIC kernel & sources



## pippo (May 2, 2010)

How can I determine which GENERIC kernel is installed and which sources should be in /usr/src?

I thought I had installed 8.0 stable. When installing, I only installed the minimal configuration. The /usr/src dirctory was empty. When an installation looked for sources, I csup'd the stable-supfile. But on checking the stable against the standard, I find that the stable src files are more current than the standard. 
I am getting some indication that the kernel may be out of sync.
What am I missing here?


----------



## phoenix (May 3, 2010)

`$ uname -a`

Will show the version of FreeBSD installed.


----------



## wblock@ (May 3, 2010)

pippo said:
			
		

> How can I determine which GENERIC kernel is installed and which sources should be in /usr/src?



I described this in one of your other threads.  When you start new threads for the same questions, you may miss such followup information.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13719


----------

